# Washington County Hunting Land Available



## QSVC (Jul 21, 2011)

400 Acres just outside of Sandersville. Food plots, hay fields, hardwoods, planted pines, creek. $3,760, $9.40 per acre. I have maps etc. Great tract, have a look. PM me for details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ATS780 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am interested in the 400 acres near Sandersville, is it still available. Please send response letting me know if it is available and contact information. Thank You.


----------



## sureshot14 (Aug 25, 2011)

Need info


----------

